# problema nel montare il dvd

## lordalbert

Ciao. Stranamente non risco più a montare un dvd.... :/ E' sempre funzionato....

```

morgan matteo # mount /dev/hdd /mnt/dvd/

mount:  dispositivo di blocchi/dev/hdd è protetto da scrittura, montaggio in sola lettura in corso

mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem

morgan matteo # mount -t ufs /dev/hdd /mnt/dvd/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ufs'

```

Qualcuno ha idee?

EDIT: ho fatto delle prove, e con altri dvd va. Con uno in particolare, invece no. Nel dvd in questione ci sono 2 directory contenenti dei filmati, un dvd normalissimo...

----------

## Elbryan

ufs? non è udf casomai?

----------

## Kernel78

Non è che magari il dvd si è semplicemente deteriorato/rotto/graffiato ?

----------

## lordalbert

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non è che magari il dvd si è semplicemente deteriorato/rotto/graffiato ?

 

me l'hanno masterizzato 2 giorni fa ed è la prima volta che lo tiro fuori dalla custodia  :Smile: 

Ho fatto caso (non so se è solo un caso però) che se inserisco il cd quando il sistema è già avviato, non lo monta, ma se il cd è già dentro quando la macchina si avvia, lo monta correttamente.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non è che magari il dvd si è semplicemente deteriorato/rotto/graffiato ? 
> 
> me l'hanno masterizzato 2 giorni fa ed è la prima volta che lo tiro fuori dalla custodia 
> 
> 

 

scusa ma allora quando dicevi "Stranamente non risco più a montare un dvd.... :/ E' sempre funzionato...." significa che in questi due giorni l'avevi montato tenendolo nella custodia ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non è che magari il dvd si è semplicemente deteriorato/rotto/graffiato ? 
> 
> me l'hanno masterizzato 2 giorni fa ed è la prima volta che lo tiro fuori dalla custodia 
> 
>  
> ...

 

eh, scusa, forse mi sono spiegato male o ho fatto confusione  :Smile: 

Inizialmente credevo fosse un problema di sistema/kernel/[io-che-non-sono-capace]

Poi ho provato con altri, e vanno. Ho provato QUEL dvd su un sistema windows, e non va proprio. Quella frase cmq era inteso "in generale, ha sempre letto i dvd, questa volta no".

Cmq anche quando si riesce a montarlo, alcuni filmati dopo 20minuti si interrompono ed esce qualcosa tipo "non ci sono dati..."  Bah, secondo me è stato masterizzato male, e quindi non ci si può far molto credo...

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *lordalbert wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non è che magari il dvd si è semplicemente deteriorato/rotto/graffiato ? 
> 
> me l'hanno masterizzato 2 giorni fa ed è la prima volta che lo tiro fuori dalla custodia 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Se il problema si verifica solo con un supporto allora tendo a incolpare il supporto (il fatto che non vada anche sotto win lo confermerebbe), io quando masterizzo con k3b spunto anche l'opzione per la verifica dei dati scritti in modo da aver maggior sicurezza di aver masterizzato correttamente ...

----------

## lordalbert

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se il problema si verifica solo con un supporto allora tendo a incolpare il supporto (il fatto che non vada anche sotto win lo confermerebbe), io quando masterizzo con k3b spunto anche l'opzione per la verifica dei dati scritti in modo da aver maggior sicurezza di aver masterizzato correttamente ...

 

stessa cosa che penso anche io. Il problema è che non l'ho masterizzato io, e sicuramente lo avranno fatto con windows  :Razz: 

Vabbè, metto un [solved] nel titolo?

----------

## HoX

prova a fare un bel

```

dd if=/dev/dvd of=/directory/a/tua/scelta/dvd.iso

mount -t iso9660 -o loop /directory/a/tua/scelta/dvd.iso /mnt/cdrom

```

magari riesci a recuperare qualche cosa

----------

## Kernel78

 *Anema wrote:*   

> prova a fare un bel
> 
> ```
> 
> dd if=/dev/dvd of=/directory/a/tua/scelta/dvd.iso
> ...

 

Se, come sembra, il supporto è rovinato sarebbe meglio usare sys-fs/dd-rescue o sys-fs/ddrescue  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *Anema wrote:*   

> prova a fare un bel
> 
> ```
> 
> dd if=/dev/dvd of=/directory/a/tua/scelta/dvd.iso
> ...

 

grandissimo!  :Very Happy:  Prima vedevo solo i primi 20minuti di un video, ora lo vedo tutto  :Very Happy: 

grazie mille! (mi sembra quasi strano che in questo modo vada, no?)

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> E' sempre funzionato....

   :Shocked:  povera lingua italiana...

----------

## lordalbert

ci sono aggiornamenti...  :Very Happy: 

Ho scoperto che su Vista lo monta correttamente, e funziona perfettamente!

Anzi, in Vista i file sono chiamati  "architetture e reti logiche-$data.wmv" in linux invece "archite1.wmv"  Con un numero crescente per ogni video.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

potrebbe essere stato masterizzato con qualche tipo di compatibilita' strana poco o mal supportata da linux pero' ho un po' sparato a casaccio, non ne so molto

----------

